
Ask HN: Fastest way to build a nice looking SaaS front end? - anonfounder747
css&#x2F;js framework suggestions? templates from themeforest? build in webflow? how do you do it?
======
max_
I usually go for Google's Material Web Components.

[https://material.io/develop/web/](https://material.io/develop/web/)

------
ndethore
If spending a couple hundred bucks to accelerate the process is an option, i'd
recommend checking those scaffolding tools:

\- [https://bullettrain.co](https://bullettrain.co) (Ruby)

\- [https://spark.laravel.com](https://spark.laravel.com) (PHP)

------
mattbgates
[https://cdnjs.com](https://cdnjs.com)

I chose quite a few CSS frameworks on there and make an effort to never re-use
the same one ever for all of my projects. So every project I create will have
a different look.

------
hilti
I bought a lot of admin themes from Themeforest, but all of them feel bloated.
So I build my own using Framework7.io, because my (web) app projects should be
mobile first, too.

They provide a VUE.js template, too. Maybe it'll fit your needs.

------
billconan
I purchased a template site from themeforest and modified it. But I'm thinking
of rebuilding it with vue.js, because the purchased template is too bulky.

~~~
tarunkotia
Just curious, bulky in what sense? Look & feel (i.e. busy looking) or size?

I am not sure size should be the primary parameter for a SaaS app as long as
the app performance is not degrading during prolong usage. Having a clean UX
should far outweigh the size of an app.

~~~
billconan
I was talking about performance. it loads too many scripts that I don't need
and also css files.

It tries to be generic for all use cases, but I only need some of its
features.

